# Fw 190 Picture



## beaupower32 (Jul 23, 2009)

I have looked around the internet and this is the only photo I can find of this Fw 190. Anyone have any Info on it. It appears to have 2 Air intakes on the engine nacell. Was this a one time deal, or were several produced. Or, could this be a Trop version. What would be the advantages of this. Sorry for the many questions guys. Here is the link I got the photo from. Lots of good pictures here.

German Air Force Pictures


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 23, 2009)

Its a FW190-F2Trop-14s or somthing.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 23, 2009)

Sorry Silverfish, it is not. I'm not 100% sure, but I'll look into it right now. I think it's a Fw 190C though, which never entered production.

EDIT: Whoops, def not a C. This is a C. 






Regardless, the picture that you posted is a prototype. Maybe Wurger will be able to help, though I'll keep looking.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Here is another photo with the same intakes. I might be wrong but this looks like a F-8 with the underwing racks. Again im probably wrong, as I dont know much about Fw190's. Could this infact be a Trop version. 





Here is another one. Hmmm, pretty intresting none the less. 












I dont think these were prototypes, again I could be wrong. Dang, thats been happening alot lately.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 23, 2009)

Actually, I think I found it. Without being able to see either the tail or the cowling gun covers, I think it is this:

Fw 190A-3/U7 - attempt to create a new high altitude fighter, with reduced weight, with armament consisting of only two MG 151/20 E cannons. Only three planes built (W.Nr. 130528, -530 and -531); they can be recognized by external charger air inlets on both engine cowling sides. 

From IPMS Stockholm.

EDIT: Posts clashed. Hmm, I have no idea. Are there any other photos showing the tail? That would allow me to determine if it's an F or G, or if it's the variant I posted. But you're right, they look operational.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 23, 2009)

After looking at picture 2 blown up in post 4, the bird behind the one in front doesn't have the inlets on the side of the cowling.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 23, 2009)

This is about as close to the tail that I can find so far. Still looking though. Yep, your right. It doesnt have the inlets.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 23, 2009)

That's good enough, thanks for hunting it down. A-3s and older had a flat type aerial mast on the tail, where as A-4 and newer had a pointed one, like in the photo, and to boot it has the later style bulged gun cover over the cowling. This just stumps me, as I've never seen that before.






Also from IPMS Stockholm.

The URL of the image says it's an A-5. I forgot I had a couple books in PDF on the Fw 190 on my computer, I will have a look.


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks like an early version to me.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 23, 2009)

"Early" is a loose term when it comes to Fw 190s. A's were produced from the truly early A-0 through A-9, with the A-9 being produced through the end of the war.

It would also appear they are all different versions, as the cowling covers are different.


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 23, 2009)

The early versions had a shorter engine placement.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes, that is the original version, though even with the advent of the D, the A's were produced through the end of the war, so there are later versions of those as well.

They're dust filters! I don't know why I didn't think of that. I found a bunch of pictures in the Kagero books which I will post once I'm done finding them all.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 23, 2009)

From IPMS Stockholm

As you can see silverfish, there is some differences between the 190's but the cowling has pretty much stayed the same through out all the designs. Are you thinking of the Dora and Ta152? I dont know why I didnt think of dust filters. So would that mean these are Trops?


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 23, 2009)

It says here:

"The A-5 was developed after it was determined that the Fw 190 could easily carry more ordnance. The engine was moved forward by 15 cm (6 in)."


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes it is a trop.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Catch22 (Jul 23, 2009)

All of the above are from the Kagero Monografie books on the Fw 190. Yes, they are all tropical dust filters, despite not all of them being in overly tropical environments.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 23, 2009)

Actually, now that I re-read the captions, and the pictures you posted, they are compressor air intakes, on A-4s and A-5s. You can tell the difference because they are solid, whereas the filters have a non-solid part in the centre.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Catch22 said:


> Actually, now that I re-read the captions, and the pictures you posted, they are compressor air intakes, on A-4s and A-5s. You can tell the difference because they are solid, whereas the filters have a non-solid part in the centre.



I wonder why only a few A model 190s got them. Was there a advantage to this setup. This has really got me curious now. Sorry for bugging yall so much.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 23, 2009)

It's ok. I don't know what the advantage would be, I think it was an attempt to supercharge the engine. I'm not the person to ask about technical questions, but I wouldn't think there was much of an advantage if it saw such limited use.


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 23, 2009)

You guys beat me, I'l bring my knowledge to a different thread.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 23, 2009)

I found this guys on FW 190 A-5 Performance

Some good info here. 




> Another procedure to upgrade the height performance of the Fw 190 was to use external air intakes for the BMW 801 engine. This is not to be confused with the Fw 190 trop version. The test report of FW 190 No. 528 dated 27.8.1942 shows that the critical altitude -Volldruckhöhe- increased from 6400 m to 7400 m when using emergency power. Therefore this Fw 190 reached a speed of 694 km/h/431 mph at critical altitude (full throttle height) (1,42 ata, 2700 U/min, 2 MG 151, G = 3640 kg, 25.8.42). Focke-Wulf documents indicate that the external air intake should be used for the Fw 190 series, however, for reasons not yet clear it saw little operational use. While no concrete numbers can be given for aircraft equipped with this modification, a small notification from 1944 notes that 250 construction kits were available for installation in Fw 190 fighters.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hmm, very interesting.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Last bit I could find was that Hermann Graf's Fw190 had this installed and it is listed as a A-5. Very intresting indeed.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2009)

Looking at the beaupower32 's post with the A-5 datas of performance I have gotten an impression that thse datas are connected with the A-3/U7 rather , judging by the werk nummer.There were three A-3/U7 version Wurgers ( W.Nr. 130 258, 130 530, 130 531 ).These were tested as the high altitude fighters equipped with a supercharger of decreased weight and limited armament to two MG151/20E cannons.It should be remembered that the A-3 was powered by BMW 801D-2 engine of bigger power than BMW 801C-2.The bigger power of the D-2 unit was achieved by using C3 fuel (96 oktan) instead of B4 (87 oktan) used for earlier Wurger versions , raising the compression ratio in the cilinders and increasing the low and high revs of the two-speed compressor.I think that the high supercharging ratio and pressure forced the use of these internal longer air intakes and air filters instead of these inner standard ones. Because the F version was a fighter-bomber aircraft type that could operate over a battlefield at low levels where dust, fumes and soil chunks with sand grains put into the air by explosions it is logical that these were equipped with the air filters.But it is my thought only.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info Wurger.


----------

